# Special Purpose Panzers.



## CharlesBronson (Mar 26, 2009)

German armored vehicles for engineers, transport, comunications, artillery ,etc.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 26, 2009)

*Abwurfvorrichtungen on Pz.Kpfw.1*






As ordered by the General der Pioniere und Festungen ( engineers and fortifications) on 28 December 1939: Through In 6 the liad of the army has ordered the rapid procurement of 100 Abwurfvorrichtungen (explosive charge dropping device) for Panzer units. These devices had already been developed, and were proven successful by Pionier-Battalion 38 of the 2.Panzer-Division.
From inside a buttoned-up Pz.Kpfw.1 it was possible to use this Abwurfvorrichtung, mounted on the rear deck, to drop explosive charges weighing up to 50 kilograms onto obstacles and barriers. The device was operated by pulling a bodwen cable.

Every Panzer-Division was to be issued 10 Abwurfvorrichtungen.
These Abwurfvorrichtungen were mounted on the rear deck of Pz.Kpfrv.1 Ausf.B. In the case of Pionier-Battalion 38, a larger version was mounted of the rear of a Pz.Kpfw.II


On 4 March 1940, orders were issued to create a Panzer-Pionier-Kompanie in each Panzer-Division Organízed in accordance with K.St.N.716 (Behelf) dated 6 March 1940, each Panzer-Pionier-Kompanie
was to have two Zerstörungszuge (destruction platoons) each with five Pz.Kpfw.1 (M.G.) (Sd.Kfz.101). Orders had already been given on 21 February 1940 to issue 11 Pz.Kpfw.1 Ausf.B to each Pionier-Battalion, one for the company commatnder and five each for the 1. and 2.Zug. The vehicle was used in France and the desert, in later teather is was not a succes because its weak armor.


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow...look how small that Panzer is! 

Good stuff, thanks CB!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 27, 2009)

Small but dangerous.

*Brükenleger IV:*

In accordance with an order from In 6 dated 22 February 1939, Krupp was to complete six Pz.Kpfw.IV chassis with modified superstructures for delivery to Wa Pruef 5 for bridgelayers. Krupp Grusonwerk of Berlin completed these six Pz.Kpfw.IV Ausf.C chassis (Fgst.Nr.80435 to 80440) in June and July 1939. 

On 14 November 1939, Krupp reported that they were completing a Versuchs-Fahrzeug plus four more already contracted and requested that Magirus take over assembly of another 16.

*Brückenleger IV ausf B deploying its bridge over antitank obstacles*






On 16 January 1940, the "Brückenleger auf IV" were 9 meters long and that by the end of March Krupp was tocomplete two and Magirus 10 so that four divisions could each receive three. On 6 March 1940,
the first 20 Brueckenleger IV were to appear with trained crews by the end of April.

Krupp-Grusonwerk conipleted the additional Pz.Kpf IV Ausf.D chassis needed for these Brückenleger in February through April 1940. Ten of the chassis were delivered to Magirus, and Krupp kept 10 at Grusonwerk for mounting the bridgelaying equipment

All 20 Brueckenleger IV ausf b were completed by the end of April 1940.

In May of 1940 there was 20 Brueckenleger issued to units, and plans
to coriiplete another 60. One platoon in the 3.Panzer-Pionier-Kompanie ( armored assault enginneers) of the 
l., 2., 3., S., and 10.Panzer-Divisions had been outfitted with four Brueckenleger.

Their employment in Belgium and France in May and June 1940 had not been very successful. By 3 June 1940, the decision had been made to cancel further Brueckenleger production and use the 16 chassis that this released to increase normal Pz.Kpfrv.IV production. However, even though the production series was canceled, a small nunmber of improved bridgelayers were ordered for experiments.

Krupp completed four Brueckenleger IV c inJanuary 1941. 
All four Brueckenleger IV c were sent to the Eastern Front with the 3.Panzer-Division. 
On 25 June 1941 those were used to span 18 meters across a river at an old bridge footing. Both wheeled and tracked vehicles of the Panzer-Division and part of a following motorized Division crossed the temporary bridge. wich was retrieved without difficulty.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 29, 2009)

2 aditional pictures of the Bruckenleger IV B.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 29, 2009)

*Sd.Kfz 300 Mine clearing vehicle ( second series) *

On 3 April 1940 an order was placed for a 2.Serie of 100 Minenräum-Wagen. Designated by Borgward as the "B II", it was a longer, heavier vehicle at 2.3 metric tons and powered by a larger 2.247 liter, 6-cylinder, water-cooled Borgward 6M 2.3 RTBV gasoline engine delivering 49 metric horsepower at 3300 rpm. It still had a two-speed transmission with a maximum speed of 3 km/h in first gear and 6 km/hr in 2nd. Fuel capacity was only sufficient to travel about 30 kilometers. 

The walls of the hull were made out of concrete, with an armor plate added to the front to provide protection against rifle fire and fragrnents from small-caliber shells.

The "B II" could either be steered by a driver or remotely controlled by radio. Control by radio was limited to a maximum range of 2 kilometers from the command vehicle. Two Minenräum-Wagen could be steered at the same time by one comrnaiid vehicle. Up to 515 kilograms of explosives could be carried in the "B II". 

*Kleiner Panzerbefehlwagen 1 ( small command tank) as guiding plataform for a Sd.Kfz 300 with mine rolles attached*






There was a 12 second delay in the detonation of the explosive charge after initiation by a radio signal. The explosion created a crater 1.5 meters deep and 5 meters across in a normal grasscovered field. A 300 kilogram charge detonated mines within a 40 meter diameter circle. Production of the 2.Serie of 100 Minenräum-Wagen began in July 1940.

Minenräum-Kompanie was expanded into Minenraeum-Abteilung 1 with two Minenraeum- Kompanie on 1 December 1940. Each Mineräum Kompanie with three platoons was organized in accordance with K.St.N.1159 dated 1 February 1941.
Minenräum-Abteilung 1 was first sent into action at the start of Operation Barbarossa, which began on 22 June 1941. 

The use of this vehicle was not very sucessful given its limited cross-country capabilities

*Sd.Kfz 300 second series in the Eastern front, june 1941*


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 30, 2009)

2 more photos of the Sd.kfz 300 with the mine rollers attached.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 1, 2009)

*Sd.Kfz 253, observation post:*






During the late thirties trials were held of the pre-production series of the Sturmgeschütz and it was concluded that these vehicles would have to be supported by an armored ammunition carrier and observation vehicle.Thers were to be based on the Demag semi-tracked chassis.Shortly after the Sturmgeschütz had gone into production in 1940 an order for 25 le gep Beob Wg was placed and these were built between March and June 1940.

As these were the very first production vehicles using the Demag-developed D7p shortened version of the 1 ton tractor some manufacturing difficulties were experienced.

Further series were ordered as the number of Sturmgeschütz was increased , but this specialized model was abandoned in favour of the normal Sd Kfz 250.

Heavier armour and a fully-enclosed crew compartment were features of these Sd Kfz 253.Observation was from a large circular hatch in the roof.The radio aerial on the right-hand side folded forward into a protective channel when not in use.The Sd Kfz 253 served with Sturmgeschütz Batterien 640 , 659 , 660 and 665 in France in 1940 and later with other assault artillery batteries in Russia.


----------



## Hangwire (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow! Thanks for the information, I never knew that the panzer chassis were so widely used in special purpose machines.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks, actually there are a lot of special designed panzers. My intention is to give a gilmpse and some characteristics of them, to cover the topic entirely would deman a time that i dont have  .

more images of the observation post Sd.Kfz 253 halftrack:

*- in the DAK

- 1th Panzer Div in France 1940

- Somewhere in the Eastern front, god view of the aerial mast and rear hatch.*


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 4, 2009)

*V2 Feurleitpanzer ( auf 8 ton zugkraftwagen)*

In order to made the balistic missile A-4 ( also better know as the V2) less vulnerable to air and artillery attacks a mobile plataform was developed over the 8 ton half-track tractor. The vehicle not only served as towing plataform but also as control plataform and to fuel the rocket. ( the V2 need to be fueled prior to the launch)

The prototype "Feurleitpanzer" ( fire control armored vehicle) was equipped with an fully armored supestructure over a Büssing Nag BN 10 Zugkraftwagen 8 ton tractor.

*Feuerleitpanzer, prototype*






The production series using and different mounting and rear "bunker" and a non armored normal driver cab over a KM 11 chassis. Since the vehcle normally was exposed to the large blast of the propelling gasses in the V2, this armored rear section was designed to deflect the heat and protect the crew.
A total of 57 Feurleitpanzer were completed between march and november 1944, includng prototypes. This vehicles were operated with the Artillerie Abeitlung (mot) 485 and (mot) 836 of the Heer and the Werfer Abt 500 in the Waffen SS. Several rockets were launched against England and Belgium


*Production vehicle*






*V2 control/fire room.*







Despite of its mobility 3 of this vehicle were claimed as destroyed in low level attacks by USAAF fighter-bombers.

Engine: 6 cil Maybach 140 hp
Armor: 14-8 mm
Speed: 52 km/h
Weight: 11,200 kg (without V2)


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 5, 2009)

*Mittlere Pionerpanzerwagen Sd.kfz 251/5 215/7.*

"Medium sized armored vehicle for assault engineers", it was the armored truck for the Pionere, used for carring a small 8 tons bridge with supplies and tools likes wire cutter, rope, steel wire, aditional fuel, and even explosive charges and mines.






The Sd.kfz 251 was made between 1940 and 1941 and carried no brigde. Variant 251/7 took over the job in with the rail 8 tons bridge and standarizated radio equipment Fug 5 in 1942, and was emplaced almost exclusively inside panzer divisions, between the ranks of the Pionere kompanies.

*Factory fresh Sd.kfz 251/7.*






The resposability to manufacture this variant layed in the firm Wesserhütte wich completed nearly 2000 Pionerpanzerwagen between 1940 and 1945.

Characteristics Mittlere Pionerpanzerwagen 251/7.

Weight combat loaded: 8180 kg

Lenght: 5,8 meters

Crew: 7 or 8

Engine : Maybach inline 6, Hl 42 100 hp.

Max speed: 50 km/h

Internal fuel: 165 liters.

Armor; 8 to 14,5 mm

Armament: 2 MG 34 with 1100rpg ( MG 42 in 1944 and onwards)
1 AT rifle PZb 40 with 40 rounds ( deleted in 1943)
5 x 3 kilograms T.N.T demolition charges.
10 x Te.Mi 42 antitank mines
20 stick grenades and 10 smoke grenades.
2 x K-98k with 125 rpg, 2 x MP-40 with 160 rpg.
Optionally a backpack flamethrower.

*Inside view, the Pzb 40, rope, explosive charges, 7,92 and 9mm ammo boxes are seen.*


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 6, 2009)

*Mörserzugmittel*

Literally; mortar towing element or better translated: artillery tractor. There were several types of tanks captured by the Wehrmacht used as tractor for heavy pieces of 150mm and bigger. The conversion of a standar tank into a Mörserzugmittel was simple, it consisted in removing the turret , adding a towing brackets in the rear and sometimes covering the turret ring with canvas.

The first type was the Czech Pz 35 (t) wich was retired from service in 1945. A large quantity of french tanks were also modified for artillery towing task, mostly due the good automotive characteristics but one man turret that didnt fit into german combat tank doctrine.

There were even tractors made from T-34, however that was done only when the turret of this tank was irreparable, the T-34 a too valious combat vehicle to be wasted if fully functional.

*- Morserzugmittel Matilda captured in the Eastern Front
- Morserzugmittel Somua S 35.
- Zugmittel Renault R-35 towing artillery and trucks.*


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 7, 2009)

*Leichte munitionspanzer Sd.Kfz 252.*

Light Ammunition carrier based on the D7p chassis halftrack and with the 8 mm body of the recce/ observation Sd.kfz 253 .
Same engine an automotive as the Sd.253 haltrack, weight in combat order 5740 kg. Speed on road 61 km/h. Armor from 8 to 14,5 mm.

Used for suppling the Stug III batallions. 32 rounds for the 75mm "short" howitzer could be carried internally. Aditional "sonderänlage" special trailer could be towed wich added 36 rounds.
About 413 Sd.Kfz 253 were manufatured until may 1941 mostly by DEMAG, the vehicle was withdrawn from service because it could not carry the longer shells for the L-43/48 gun used in the "G" variant Stug III introduced in mid 1942.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 8, 2009)

*PanzermessKraftwagen*

This very rare armoured vehicle of the German Wehrmacht (_Panzermesskraftwagen _= Armored measuring motorized vehicle) was used for the testing of artillery weapons at the shooting ranges of Kummersdorf and Hillersleben. Bsed upon the chassi and automotive of the Sd.kfz 231 recce armored car.The vision port and side armor were strengtened in order to allow close observation of the artillery impacts.

Just one or two Pzmskfw were manufactured and one was captured by the U.S Army in 1945.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 12, 2009)

NSU Kettenkrad, the panzer-motorcycle/ATV of the german army used by Mountain troops.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZQNBI5hvqM_


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey CB, do you have any info on the Goliath, the Wehrmacht's remote bomb?

Here's some footage of one on YouTube: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=liGx7RUPzOc_


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 12, 2009)

Of course I have. The complete name was Leitche ladungsträger Goliath ( Goliath light explosive charge carrier)

There were two variants, the *Sd.kfz 302* with electric motor and the *Sd.Kfz 303* with a 2-stroke gasoline/petrol engine.

*Sd.kfz 302.*






Development began in late 1940 by Borgward and first deliveries were in april 1942 for testing in Sebastopol area. Electric motor, batteries feed variant carried 60 kilograms of T.N.T and had a maximum speed of 10km/h. Gasoline engine variant carried 75 kilograms of explosives and had 12 km/h max speed.

The one in the video is a Sd.Kfz 302 electric variant. This variant was deleted from production line in december 1943.
Even is not noticiable in the video the control is by 2 cable wires, not radio, it can by used at a maximum range of 500 meters.

A total of 2850 Goliath were manufactured up to mid-1944. Used in all the teathers of operation but Afrika.

*Sd.Kfz 303 Goliath near Warsaw, 1944.*


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 12, 2009)

I have always thought the Goliath was cool...thanks for all the info, CB!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Apr 13, 2009)

Interesting designs. I find very interesting however the Goliath, although I don't know how useful was in combat, but the idea itself is great.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 13, 2009)

I've read somewhere in the past that the Goliath was deployed during the Normandy invasion even.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 13, 2009)

> Interesting designs. I find very interesting however the Goliath, although I don't know how useful was in combat, but the idea itself is great.



It was useful destroying field bunkers and clearing paths in suspected or confirmed minefield, the problem was the minitank was vulnerable to rifle caliber armor piercing round wich could disable or detonate it.

In order to use with succes you need to achieve surprize, the electric varint was more stealthy due the no-sound. I guess you should use the imagination o find more uses, attacking tanks wasnt possible because the tank could easily outrun this device. Also the limited remote control range put in some danger the operator attacking a fast mobile armor target.



> have always thought the Goliath was cool...thanks for all the info, CB!



You re welcome, I had see pictures of the Goliath in a entrenchmend near Juno beach, and also seen a "Deutsche Wochenschau" german newsreel of July 1944 in wich the SS used a Goliath to finish a disabled Sherman, unfortunately i have no available the video not the picture.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 13, 2009)

Gotcha...I found it !!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 14, 2009)

*Mittlere schützenpanzerwagen Sd.Kfz 251/20 "Uhu"*

This variant was designed to be used as a mobile searchlight for night fighting tank and infantry units.






The "Biwa" infrared sight (connected to weapons) with an observation range of 300 to 400 meters is still being developed. Finally in October 1944, 10 m.SPW (Sd.Kfz.251) were transferred directly to a firm for installation of "Uhu" (owl) equipment.

On 8 August 1944, the m.Schtz.Pz.Wg. (Uhu) (Sd.Kfz.251/20) was listed as being outfitted with one Fu 8 and one Fu 5 radio sets as well as a Bordsprechanlage (intercom system). As listed on 15 November 1944, the (Sd.Kfi.251/20) was to be armed with an M.G.42 and an M.P.40 and outfitted with one 60 cm searchlight, one 20 cm searchlight, one BG 1251 (infrared sight), and one FG 1252 (infrared sight).60cm "red light" projector.

Six Sd.Kfz.251/20 were sent by rail to Putlos, leaving on 7 March 1945, and nine Sd.Kfi.251/20 were sent by rail to Bergen, also leaving on 7 March 1945. The only recorded operational employment of the "Uhu" was ordered by the Generalinspekteur der Panzertruppen on 12 February 1945 with the assignment of the 1 .Kompanie/Panzer-Abteilung 10 of the Fuehrer-Grenadier-Division to complete company-strength troop trials. 

This unit was to be issued 10 Panthers with F.G.1250 infrared sights and three Sd.Kfz.251/20 with built in B.G.1251 (Uhu). On 26 March 1945, Major Woellwarth and Hauptmann Rietz reported on the action of the first company equipped with infrared sights for night combat. The infrared equipment had performed successfully without any breakdowns.

The "uhu" device was designed to be the main illuminating device for the projected "sperber" nachtkampfgruppen, night combat units equipped with panthers and Grenadiers using Stg-44 rifles with the vampyr night vision scope. Is not clear if the "Uhu" and "Sperber" units were actually used in combat in this very late stagage of the war.

*Beobachtung Gerät BG 1251 (20 cm searchlight) y Fern Gerät FG 1252, ( long distance sighting device) for the half track driver.*


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 21, 2009)

*Sturmstegpanzer*

A vehicle sharing some characteristics with the "bruckenleger IV" . It was basically a self moving armored 2 piece telescopic assault ladder designed to be deployed over trenches, minefields and /or the roof of bunkeres to allow the infantry crossing the obstacles and attacking targets inside or beyond.
The two sections could be extended up to 26.5 meters.

This tank also named "Bruckenleger S" was manufactured on a panzer IV ausf D chassis. Only 4 were complete in early 1941 and send to the front, used by the 39 Pioner-panzer Abteilung of the 3 Panzer Division in the invation of the USSR.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 22, 2009)

Great stuff CB, keep, 'em coming!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you ( nice avatar by the way) here is more:

*Geschützwagen B2*

This strange looking vehicle was an attemp to create an assault gun to accompany the flamethrowing tanks used in the early stages of "Barbarossa": it comprised a medium 105 mm german field howitzer on the Char B1 chassis. In the end was relegated to other teathers of operation. Probably you wont agree with me but I think it was a very atractive vehicle.


----------



## Juha (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks a lot CB
it warms the heart of an old pioneeri to see photos on those combat engineer vehicles.

Juha


----------



## davebender (Apr 24, 2009)

Landwasserschlepper
Contrary to popular belief the USMC did not invent the amphibious APC (AMTRAC). But Germany had no reason to mass produce it as they had no Marine Corps.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 24, 2009)

> Thanks a lot CB
> it warms the heart of an old pioneeri to see photos on those combat engineer vehicles.



Yur are welcome.


> Contrary to popular belief the USMC did not invent the amphibious APC (AMTRAC). But Germany had no reason to mass produce it as they had no Marine Corps.



The land water tractor was unarmored but quite useful vehicle.


----------



## davebender (Apr 25, 2009)

The original model AMTRAC was also unarmored. Once in service the troops quickly realized the need for protection from small arms fire. If it enters service the German vehicle would undergo a similiar evolution.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 26, 2009)

Actually there was some similar to the amtrack, but again was produced in few numbers to make some real impact on german operations.

*Panzerfahre aus Pz IV einbau:*

Developed in early 1941 by the firms of Klöckner Humboldt Deutz AG, Werk Magirus, Bosanwerft Maybach Zahnradfabik Friedrichshaften, Krupp Gruson and Kässbohrer. The Panzerfahre (Pz.F) was intended to replace the Landwasserschleper (LWS) as a vehicle capable of supply and combat operations on the land and in the water. The first of two units was delivered in May 1942. 

The overall shape of the vehicle was that of a large, lightly armored, tracked boat, with a propeller located aft, and the running gear from a modified Panzerkampwagen IV. It was of riveted construction and powered by a Maybach HL 120 engine. The Pz. F had an armored protection of 11-13mm plate and it could tow an amphibious trailer, or work in tandem with another Pz. F and a floating platform to ferry loads up to 24 tons. Only 2 or 3 wer completed and tested but is not clear if ever were deployed to the frontloine.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 27, 2009)

The Panzerfahre doing its bussiness, crosing a tank trough a waterstream.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 28, 2009)

*Kleiner funk und Beobachtungspanzer UE.*






The complete name of this tiny vehicle was _kleiner funk und beobachtungspanzer auf Infanterieschlepper UE_. Little radio and observation armored vehicle over a infatry tractor UE. The UE "chenillette" was a french design used to carry munition to the front under combat conditions. A large quantity of them fell in german hands after the France capitulation. 40 were converted in this variant by the Baukommando Becker in late 1942. 

Its was used mostly for training artillery observation crews and for support the self moving artillery in some anti-invation exercises in Northern France, but evidently due its small size and little armor the combat capabilities were extremely limited.

Type: radio liason and artillery observation armored vehicle.

engine : renault 4 cilinders 2,1 liters 38 hp.

Armor: 6 mm max.

Lenght: 3,9 meters.

Suspension: leaf springs

Speed: 43 km/h

Weight: 3,8 metric tons.

Armament: none, equipped with Sf.14z scissors telescope and Fug 5 radio.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 28, 2009)

Interesting camouflage on those vehicles in the last photo.


----------



## Juha (Apr 29, 2009)

CB
thanks again for the pictures on Panzerfahre, they bring up memories when we built 60 tons ferry and sailed up and down a river.

Juha


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 29, 2009)

No worries, is long topic actually.



> Interesting camouflage on those vehicles in the last photo



The vehicles of that phote belonged to the "Schnelle brigade west" a sort of "anti-invation" fully motorized german force based in northern France created in late 1942.

*Flammpanzer II / PzKpfw II (F) (Sd. Kfz. 122)*






On February 21,1939 German Army HQ ordered the development of Flammpanzer (flame-thrower tank). Both producers of Panzer II, MAN (Maschinenfabrik Augsburg-Nuremberg) and Daimler-Benz were selected to develop that project. Shortly after, July of 1939, soft-steel prototype based on Panzer II Ausf D/E's chassis was built. It was armed with two flame-throwers mounted on trackguards on each side. Flame-throwers were mounted in special turret-like cases (Spitzkopfe) that allowed them to operate at 180 degrees radius. 

Each flame-thrower had its own fuel tank with 160 liters capacity which was enough to fire 80 "shots" at the maximum range of 55 meters. Flame-thrower's fuel consisted of a mixture of oil and gasoline that was "shot" with help of pressurized nitrogen stored in six pressurized tanks. Flame-thrower was ignited with acetylene "lighter". 

For additional armament MG34 7.92mm for which 1800 rounds of S.m.K ammo were carried inside. Machine gun was mounted in a small rotating turret (Kugelblende). Its crew consisted of three men (driver, radio operator and commander/flame-thrower operator) and its armor protection ranged from 14.5mm to 30mm thickness. PzKpfw II (F) was powered by 6 cylinder Maybach HL62 TRM engine with total power of 140hp.

From April to September of 1939, MAN produced 46 complete chassis, which were to be converted into Flammpanzers by Wegmann Co.(Kassel). Conversion started in January of 1940. In March of 1940, another 30 PzKpfw II Ausf D/Es were taken from 7th (10) and 8th (20) Panzer Divisions and were converted to PzKpfw II(F)s. Overall, 90 PzKpfw II(F)s were produced from May to December of 1940.

All the vehicles took part of the early stages of "Barbarossa" within the Panzer Flamm abt 100 and 101.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 30, 2009)

*Bruckenleger II*

Bridge layer based upon an Panzerkampfwagen II ausf F chassis. Requested by the Waffeamt in early 1939. 4 manufactured by Krupp and M.A.N. 

The bridge could be extended up to 12 meters and could withstand 8 tons. 3 Bruckenleger II were used in the invation of Poland.


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 4, 2009)

*Flammpanzer B2 (f)*

Other type of specialpanzer made above a french plataform, the Flammpanzer B2, basicly some old heavy french Tanks with several modifications.

The hull short 75 mm gun was deleted and a flamethrower put instead. Nevertheles the squizofrenic single place turret was mantain, so the poor tank chief had to command, load, aim and shoot the 47 mm gun also.

24 were converted in early 1941. This type was used in action in the Eastern front in mid 1941 in independient infantry units. later were atacched to SS units mostly to fight agaist partisans.

Maximum range of the flamethrower was 60 meters.


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 4, 2009)

A nice color pic of a B2 flamm used in Yugoeslavia by the Waffen SS, the maximum thickness of the armor was 60 mm at the frontal plate, and its weight about 33 tons.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 5, 2009)

Great Stuff CB! Keep it coming...


----------



## GrauGeist (May 5, 2009)

Hey CB, I came across an image you may be interested in. If you look at the right of this image, you'll see a small panzer with what looks to be a radio tower attached to it.

I've seen telecom equipped trucks, but never a tank with a tower on it. Do you have any info on this machine?


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 5, 2009)

> Great Stuff CB! Keep it coming...



thanks, they will be keeping coming.



> I've seen telecom equipped trucks, but never a tank with a tower on it. Do you have any info on this machine?



Weirdo, I can say for sure if the thing in on the tank or in the background.

In any case those were bren gun carriers, obviously captured and put back in service with germany.


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 5, 2009)

*Tauchpanzer III.*

The diving or scuba tank was an spezialpanzer wich performed flawlessly, but was never used for its intended purpose, the invation of Britannia.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 5, 2009)

GrauGeist said:


> Hey CB, I came across an image you may be interested in. If you look at the right of this image, you'll see a small panzer with what looks to be a radio tower attached to it.



Is it just me, or is the fact that there are at least a couple of Bren carriers off to the right sitting parked, while the poor guys in the infantry have to move a carriage by hand .......


----------



## GrauGeist (May 5, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Is it just me, or is the fact that there are at least a couple of Bren carriers off to the right sitting parked, while the poor guys in the infantry have to move a carriage by hand .......


Noticed that too? And I bet the poor Landsers made a comment or two as they passed those by


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 6, 2009)

Maybe the Brens were for officers only.
 

Incidentaly: there was a special german mineclearing and antibunker remote controled variant....


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 8, 2009)

*Raupenschlepper Ost*






Literally "Crawling Tractor - East", is more commonly abbreviated to RSO. This fully tracked, lightweight vehicle was conceived in response to the poor performance of wheeled and half-tracked vehicles in the mud and snow during the Wehrmacht's first winter on the Soviet Front. It may have been inspired by very similar full-tracked small tractors in use in other armies, most notably the Red Army's STZ-3 NATI artillery tractor.
The engina was a Deutz diesel 3,3 liters and 80hp, max speed 28km/h. 

It was developed by Steyr during 1942 and used the transmission of the standard 1 ½ - tonne Truck. The suspension was entirely tracked, though of crude design, which gave rise to excessive vibration in service. The suspension wheels were of steel, without rubber tyres, and springing was by quarter-elliptic leaf springs. Ground clearance was 55cm (21 ½-in), which allowed the vehicle to keep moving in the worst conditions. RSO tractors were to replace all light halftracked tractors. RSO/01 was produced from 1942 and RSO/03 from 1944. Both types were used to the end of the war. They were mainly used to tow 50mm and 75mm Pak guns, light howitzers and even 88mm Pak 43 guns in Volksgrenadier units. 
Over 28000 vehicles were produced by Steyr, Klockner-Deutz-Magirus, Wanderer and others from 1942 to 1945


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 12, 2009)

*Bergepanzerwagen 38(t) / Bergepanzer 38(t) Hetzer (Sd.Kfz.136). *


Armoured recovery vehicle based on Hetzer’s base - Bergepanzer 38(t) Hetzer and PzKpfw 38(t)’s base - Bergepanzer 38(t), with lower open-top superstructure which was operated by the crew of four. For local defense purposes, one MG34 was carried inside. From October of 1944 to May of 1945, 170 of those light recovery vehicles were produced by BMM (Praga/CKD). 64 of those were based on Hetzer’s base - Bergepanzer 38(t) Hetzer, while 106 on PzKpfw 38(t)’s chassis - Bergepanzer 38(t). Bergepanzer Hetzer was used as a base for 150mm s.IG.33/2 howitzer carrier of which 30 (6 based on Bergepanzer 38(t) Hetzer) were produced in 1944. Single one was experimentally mounted with 20mm Flak 38 gun.

Engine: Praga 6 cilinders gasoline, 150hp.
Crew - 4
Weight - 14.4 tons
Dimensions - lenght: 4.87m, width: 2.63m, height: 1.17m, ground clearance 0.38m
Armor - 10-60
Armament - 7.92mm machine gun type MG42 (500 rounds)
Range - road: 180 km
Negotiated obstacles - vertical obstacles: 0.65m, fording: 0.8m, trench: 1.8m 
Armor: maximum 60mm, rear 15mm, top and belly, 11 mm.

*4 views of the Bergepanzer 38, the vehicle could individually tow the Hetzer, heavy trucks and haltrack but could not be used to recover heavier tanks like the Panzer IV or Panther.*


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 12, 2009)

Here is another image of what I always assumed was a Hetzer tank recovery vechicle (based on the side racks). Howver what looks like a center mounting always threw me off.






English Russia WW2 Memories


----------



## Matt308 (May 12, 2009)

Hey guys, REMINDER, please cite your sources for your pics or pasted text. Even if you don't know the source, then say so.

Thanks.


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 12, 2009)

> Here is another image of what I always assumed was a Hetzer tank recovery vechicle (based on the side racks). Howver what looks like a center mounting always threw me off.



Well, it looks like a bergepanzer 38 ( t)... without the recovery equipment.




> Hey guys, REMINDER, please cite your sources for your pics or pasted text. Even if you don't know the source, then say so.
> 
> Thanks.





Achtung Panzer

My other sources:


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 13, 2009)

Aditional images of the Raupenschlepper ost, 1st series, simpleified second series and ambulance variant.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 13, 2009)

That just looks a fun vehicle to drive.


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 14, 2009)

Yea, a entertained but slow ride.


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 15, 2009)

The antitank variant of this transport vehicle.

*7.5cm PaK 40/4 auf Raupenschlepper Ost (Selbstfahrlafette)*

83 RSOs were built with 60 mounting the 75mm PaK 40. The RSO began production in Oct of 43 and it seems production ended at the end of May 44. A production plan was formulated for 1944; March-60, April-100, May-150, June-200 and from July-400 per month. 

The RSO with 7.5cm PaK40/4 vehicles were put on field trials with Army Group South. Of the 60 RSO/4 with PAK 40 14 each were given to Army Panzer Jager Abteilungen 743 and 744, 14 were issued to 18th Panzergrenadier Division and 7 were given to 1st Ski-Jager Brigade. They were not considered satisfactory on account of their low speed and noisy engine.

The Pak 40 penetrated 114mm of armor at 500 meters range.


----------



## CharlesBronson (May 15, 2009)

The same vehicle with an improvisated cover/roof....cute


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 16, 2009)

*Gepanzerte Munitionsschlepper (VK302)*






As early as September of 1937, orders were made to develop fully-tracked armored ammunition carrier. Prototype of VK302 armored ammunition carrier (Sonderschlepper BIII) was produced in 1940. At first, 20 vehicles were ordered followed by 100 vehicles but only 28 were produced from October of 1941 to January of 1942 by Borgward. The machine was powered by a Borgward 6 cilinders 49h engine. It had a lenght of 3,9 meters and could carry 4500 rounds of packed 7,92mm ammunition up to 50 km/h. Max front armor 14mm. Side 10mm.

*Borgward VK 302 in action* ( wochenschau 678 late 1943)


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zsUyPhnXvQ_


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 6, 2009)

*Grosser funk und Beobachtungspanzer auf Lorraine Schlepper*.

Atractive looking vehicle based upon the french Lorraine infantry supply/tractor. 30 examples were made by BauKommando becker, this special panzer was covered by an maximum 16 mm rolled welded armor with a 3 or 4 men crew, it task was artillery observation, recce and liason by radio with Luftwaffe units. Armament consisted only in a single MG 34 or 42 plus 1 x MP-40 and some handgrenades.

The vehicle entered in action in the Normandy campaing and most of them were destroyed two months after D-day. Its weight was 6,3 tons and it was powered by a 6 cilinders, 70 hp renault


----------



## Soren (Dec 6, 2009)

The RSO was a great vehicles, absolutely priceless in the muddy terrains in Russia Belgium.

Like Charles pointed out there were two versions:

*RSO 0/1 (Specs from manual)*
Weight (with fuel and equipment): 3,500 kg
Engine: 86hp/3000rpm, V8-cyl overhead-valve (OHV) air-cooled petrol engine, 3517cc (Also used by the Steyr 1500A 4x4)
Top speed: 30 km/h 
Towing capacity: 3+ tons
Carrying capacity: 1.5 tons
Range: 300 km
hp/t: 24.3 

*RSO 0/3:*
Weight (with fuel and equipment): 3,700 kg
Engine: 66 hp 5.5 L 4 cylinder Deutz diesel 
Top speed: 30 km/h 
Towing capacity: 3+ tons
Carrying capacity: 1.5 tons


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 6, 2009)

Yup, it was a very useful vehicle, at list to reduce the big dependance on horses that the german army had in the East.


*Selbstfahrlafette für 28-32cm Wurfrahmen auf UE(f)*

Means the Wurfrahmen 40 on a French Renault UE Chenillette tankette.
The captured french "Chenillete" ( lil caterpillar) armed with heavy caliber 4 round wooden rocket launchers, maximum range 24000 meters, was a tiny but poisonus panzer.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 6, 2009)

Very interesting stuff CB. Thank you for sharing the photos and info!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 6, 2009)

I'd seen the tanette before, but not that setup. Nice!!!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 6, 2009)

No problemo. probably the Chenillete with rockets wasnt ever used in combat but training , you can see the face of Rommel just like saying "with this garbage we suppose to stop the allies". 

*Schwere Wehrmacht schlepper.*

The "heavy tractor for the armed forces". sWS was produced from December of 1943 to March of 1945 by Büssing-NAG and Tatra. Vehicle was designed as replacement for Sd.Kfz.6 and Sd.Kfz.11, but only 825 were produced Each vehicle had an armoured cab (8 to 15mm). Small number was mounted with 37mm Flak guns (3.7cm FlaK auf sWS) and 150mm Nebelwefer launchers 15cm Panzerwerfer 42 (Zehnling) auf sWS). Majority were mounted with truck type cab, while from mid-1944, number was equipped with factory mounted armoured cab - known as Gepanzerte Ausfuehrung. sWS was build in post-war period in Czechoslovakia as Tatra T809. 

The SWS was yet again other effort to get rid of the massive use of horses and wheeled vehicles, unsuitable both for the road conditions in the eastern front.


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 6, 2009)

CharlesBronson said:


> ...
> 
> *Selbstfahrlafette für 28-32cm Wurfrahmen auf UE(f)*
> 
> ...



That would be a typo, the 2400 _yds_ was the value. 

Cool vehicle nevertheless.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 6, 2009)

Cool stuff, CB!

I look at all the attempts by the Heer to hurry up and solve the vehicle problems of the Eastern Front after they started thier offensive and it just shows how poor thier preparation for that offensive really was.

It would seem to me that if they took the time to do a little research, they would have discovered that the poor conditions in that region have been that way for as long as people have inhabited the area...and most recently, the destruction of Napoleon's army.

Going in thiking that the offensive would last a few months was stupid to say the least.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 6, 2009)

> That would be a typo, the 2400 yds was the value.



Yes it is, I can spare a zero. the real range was 2400 meters. 



> Cool stuff, CB!
> 
> I look at all the attempts by the Heer to hurry up and solve the vehicle problems of the Eastern Front after they started thier offensive and it just shows how poor thier preparation for that offensive really was.
> 
> ...



Thank you. Just the othery days I was seeing the DVD "Die Fronstschau" and is a section called "Vormarsch" ( advance on road ) and is disturbing the quantity, enormous quantity of carriages used in the Barbarossa operation, simply ridiculous, is no surprize theye were stuck in there.

http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a137/Langnasen/Field-kitchen-1940.jpg

*A photo of the SWS with gas operated 37mm Flak 43. The vehicle was used as auxiliary flakpanzer( a slow one)*


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 7, 2009)

Ammunition carring tank based on panzer IV for the "Karl Gerät" 600 mm howitzer.


----------



## piet (Dec 7, 2009)

Great RSO pics

Minenraumer!


----------



## davebender (Dec 7, 2009)

During 1918 the Heer occupied Belarus, Ukraine, the three Baltic States and the Caucasus. I think it's safe to say the German army of 1941 knew all about the poor transportation network in that part of the world.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 8, 2009)

> Great RSO pics
> 
> Minenraumer!



Yes, special indeed, the big ugly mine clearer, however that remained as prototype only.



> During 1918 the Heer occupied Belarus, Ukraine, the three Baltic States and the Caucasus. I think it's safe to say the German army of 1941 knew all about the poor transportation network in that part of the world


 True, but still in 1941-45 the main supply vehicle of the german army was the "pferdenwagen", horse carriage.


----------



## Soren (Dec 8, 2009)

Some more pics of the RSO I found on my harddrive. Got plenty more, just let me know if you wanna see more..


----------



## tomo pauk (Dec 9, 2009)

How the RSO compares with, say, Opel Blitz in a man-hour cost to be produced?


----------



## davebender (Dec 9, 2009)

Actually it was the railroad just as it was during WWI. Horse drawn wagons were used only for the final few km from the nearest field railway.


----------



## piet (Dec 9, 2009)

Soren said:


> Some more pics of the RSO I found on my harddrive. Got plenty more, just let me know if you wanna see more..



8) yes please
piet


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 9, 2009)

Soren, in the first several pics, were the rear treads motorized as well?


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 9, 2009)

Thank for the pictures Soren.



> Actually it was the railroad just as it was during WWI. Horse drawn wagons were used only for the final few km from the nearest field railway.



Tha was in the western from, the war was fought mostly in France and Belgium who had shining railway lines. In ww1 the germans añlso fought in Poland, Belarus, Ukraine, Rumania , Bulgary, Latvia, Estonia, ain the Russian itself, teh east was always ( still is) more primitive in its transportation system.



> How the RSO compares with, say, Opel Blitz in a man-hour cost to be produced?



Actually a RSO took lees time to complete than a Opel truck.

*One more photo of the munitionpanzer, this time feeding 54cm ammo.*


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 15, 2009)

edited ( repeated post)


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 15, 2009)

2 more images of the Geschutzwagen B2, I am no sure what the "H" means in the first photo.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2009)

NICE!


----------



## Soren (Dec 16, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Soren, in the first several pics, were the rear treads motorized as well?



Don't know for sure viking, but I'm guessing they weren't seeing there really seems to be no space for the engine.



CharlesBronson said:


> Thank for the pictures Soren.



You're welcome, I'll post some more later.


----------



## Soren (Dec 17, 2009)

More RSO pictures:


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 17, 2009)

That really looks like it would be a blast to drive around in.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 17, 2009)

No kidding. A great camping vehicle.


----------



## Soren (Dec 17, 2009)

By all accounts it was an excellent vehicle capable of negotiating the hardest terrain whilst being nice to drive and very reliable. Many examples still run perfectly well to this day.

Check this out:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9OuVEo5PXw_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aq0w5tPkDpM_


----------



## piet (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the rso8) pics 

piet


----------



## Soren (Dec 17, 2009)

You're most welcome Piet.

Personally I find the assembly line picture the most intriguing


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 11, 2010)

*Afrika Korps Special PanzerJäger*

Unique antitank halftrack. Extracted from"Rommel Funnies" Panzer Tracts series.


----------



## Juha (Jan 11, 2010)

Very interestin, CB!

Thanks a lot!

Juha


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 31, 2010)

*MIttlerer Flampanzerwagen Sd. Kfz 251/16.*

The medium sized flamethrower was based on a well know Sd.Kfz 251 halftrack and made on request of Eastern front commanders. The Flammpanzerwagen was to be used in bush or closed country to attack enemy infantry in wooden bunkers, trenches or to burn down houses and buildings in the urban combat.

This special panzer gave a considerable boost to the firepower in the infantry zug ( platoon) but given the short range of the flame launcher made it was vulnerable to antitank rifle fire and relegated actions in open country to night ot low light hours.

Its device consisted in a 30 hp two stroke engine to pump the "flammöl" burning fuel ( a mixture of low octane gasoline and mineral oil). There were two flamethowers , 2 with a 14mm diameter muzzle and a range of 50 meters. And other" portable" with a 7mm diameter muzzle and a range of 40 meters. This later was eliminated in mid 1944.
Firing the two pipes at the same time was nor recomended since it downsized the range of each muzzle.
Is not precisely know how many of this incendiary variant haltrack were made but is stimated in 1000 to 1200 all completed the firm Wesserhütte.

Sd.Kfz 251 / 16:

Engine : Maybach 6 cilinders 100 hp

Armor: 14, 5mm to 8mm

Armament: 2 flamethrowers, 2 MP 40 with 900 rounds, 1 MG 34 or MG 42 with 2100 rounds. 20 stick hand grenades.

Speed: 50 km/h

Weight: 8650 kg.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 2, 2010)

The "flammöl" not only was incendiary, it also had a quite corroding effect even unburned, note this special protective clothing for Flammpanzerwagen crew, remember me desert storm in 1991.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 2, 2010)

Very cool CB


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 3, 2010)

Look cool yes, fortunately we never were in the receiving end of that thing .

*Selbstfahrlafette für 28/32 cm Wurfrahamen auf Infanterieschlepper UE*

Quite long name for a really small vehicle. Using the large amount of UE this movable projectiles launchers is based on the light UE armoured chassis and it had a very specific function, to deliver a burst of hevy rockets over an allied beachhead once they reached any part of the French northern coast.

The “wurfrahamen”, launching frame was light and very simple structure and could be adjusted for elevation for but have no azimuth at all. The rockets were to be aimed turning the entire vehicle. The heavy german artillery rockets were spin-stabilized with a range of 1800 meters (280mm variant) and 2000 meters ( 320 mm variant), once they landed on its target the effective explosive radius was stimated in 50 meters.

In any case it wasnt spected to use this tiny panzer in first line, his function was to deliver an salvo of rockets and quickly retire to cover/ reload in a safe area.
Between 40-50 of this small special panzer were in service in the years 1943-44.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 5, 2010)

Other photo of the launching frame.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 5, 2010)

I thought those were photos from WWII, but you look carefully in the background of the last picture, there's some very modern veicles in the parking lot!

Whoever "aged" the photos did a great job!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 7, 2010)

I declare not guilty, the photo was just like that .

*Panzerbeobachtungswagen III*

In november 1942 the German High Command attempted to obtain Panthers for the devoted task of forward artillery observation. The proposed vehicle was a very special variant of the Panzer V, with a turret designed by Rheinmetall in collaboration with Krupp and Anschütz. The Panzerbeobachstung Panther could provide precise observation up to 12000 meters, accurate range reading up to 7000 meters and could even to draw useful topographic maps when there were not artillery charts available.

Despite the pleas the production the Pzbcht Panther was not allowed to continue , mainly because the refusal of Guderian, appointed inspector of the armored corps in early 1943, to "waste" precious panther Chassis for the artillery branch. The Artilley High Command had to content with a cheaper vehicle based on the trusty pz III.

The Sd.Kfz.143 had a crew of five and was equipped with powerful Fu 3 and Fu 8 radio equipment. The Fu 8 withthe characteristic star antenna had an 20 km range. It could be used for liason with observation aircrafts like the Hs 126, Fi-156 and FW-189 in order to obtain a better panorama of the battlefield.

Panzerbeobachtungswagen III had a dummy gun mounted and in the place of original gun, Kugelblende (ballmount) for a 7.92mm MG34 machine gun was installed. The armament was only an MG 34 pzl 2 MP 40s and some grenades. 2 observation periscopes, TSR 1 and TBF 1 with 6x magnification and a "mules deer" rangefinder were provided for the crew. Both the TSR and TBF could be used with the turret fully "buttoned up".
From February of 1942 to April of 1944 some 262 Panzerkampfwagen III Ausf E/F/Gs were up-armored and converted into Artillerie Panzerbeobachtungswagen III (Sd.Kfz.143) - observation vehicles which served with Wespe and Hummel batteries until the end of the war. The main contractor of this special panzer was Deutsche Eisenwerke of Duisberg.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 27, 2010)

An aerial view of the Panzerbeobachtungswagen III, the fake gun is clearly off centre and smaller diameter than the normal 50mm gun, probably never cheated anybody.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 27, 2010)

Great pics, thanks CB!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 24, 2010)

*Schwerer Wurfrahmen 40/41 an Schützenpanzer Sd.Kfz 251.*

To improve the firepower of the motorized infantry section this special variant was introduced in 1941. The conversion was simple. 6 attachmets for heavy rockets were installed at the side of the infantry fighting vehicle Sd.kfz 251. Those could be made of a reinforced wooden construction or an steel frame, attachment had a variable degree angle so the range of every projectile could be pre-seted before the installation. The rockets could be fired by the driver (wich in any case had the job to aim them) or the crew inside the fighting room. There was also provition to fire the Wurfrahmen with the soldiers dismounted using an 15 meters special control wire.

The range was short and given the No-azimuth layout accuracy of the rockets was poor but the terminal effects of the 280 or 320mm projectiles was devastating in any aspect, they could demolish a two stories brick building with a single hit. There were 2 known nicknames for this variant "stuka zu fuss", stuka on foot and "buzzing cow".


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 24, 2010)

Man, I'd love to have that for my daily commute!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 30, 2010)

It would be useful to clear the way...8)


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 1, 2010)

Was that a recreation of something? It bears a resemblance to that German robot that they used to clear mines, what was its name? Can't remember. Would this have been similarly robotic or not?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 1, 2010)

HealzDevo, go back in this thread to post #17, they're called "Goliath"

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ww2-general/special-purpose-panzers-17604-2.html#post482238


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 5, 2010)

That's the name I was wracking my brains trying to think of. It and the Goliath certainly bear a resemblance don't you think? It definitely looks like a German Robot and if it is a total fake, then it is a very convincing fake don't you think?


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 5, 2010)

HealzDevo said:


> ...It definitely looks like a German Robot and if it is a total fake, then it is a very convincing fake don't you think?


Not a fake, it's the real deal...here's some footage from the Wochenschau archive of it in action:

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iY5hPndPq58_

And here's an Allied soldier having a little fun with a captured one:


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 8, 2010)

I was referring to the lookalike that was carrying the rockets. I knew about the tank-destroyer packed with explosives but not about the Goliath rocket-launcher...


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 22, 2010)

> I was referring to the lookalike that was carrying the rockets. I knew about the tank-destroyer packed with explosives but not about the Goliath rocket-launcher...



Can you specify in wich post is the "lookalike" so we can be more accurate in our discussion ? thanks.

*Gepanzerter-Munitions Zugkraftwagen MCG*

Armored munition carrier. A tipical german rebuild vehicle, based on the trusty Somua 5 ton halftrack. The chassis and cabin were fully covered with 8mm chrome-moly steel plate. A total of 48 build in 1943 and used to support the 75 mm pak self propelled tank-hunters of the panzer-sturmbrigade 200 operating in the defensive front of the Atlantic Wall, north of France.


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 27, 2010)

Post 93 and 94 had that remote rocket-launcher that put me in mind of a Goliath. 
They look like they could be from the same family.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 27, 2010)

The Chenillete UE, hmm well it might but only with a superficial on it, the suspension is diferent and of course is a manned vehicle.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't recall ever hearing of a Goliath based rocket launcher. The Goliaths were all (both gas and electric) remote controlled machines used as mobile mines for anti-armor or bunker busting...

Not saying there was never any made, just that I haven't seen mention of a rocket launcher version in any documents.


----------



## Shortround6 (Dec 27, 2010)

They would have pretty useless.
The real rocket carriers could carry the rockets a number of miles before firing them. 
The Goliaths had to transported themselves to where they would be used. That and they would have a capacity of about one rocket. The Germans might as well have loaded a single rocket launcher on a hand cart and moved them that way.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Dec 28, 2010)

There were no rockets carring goliaths, that is clear, the concept of it might be interesting but surely difficult to use in actual combat.


----------

